# Bacon math help!



## buckinducks (Apr 15, 2016)

Have a 3.125kg 3125 gram belly skin off. 

Would like to dry rub. 
How much cure #1
Salt 
Sugar , brown ? 

If anyone can convert the cure to teaspoons or what not that would be great. My scale has not arrived yet and this thing needs to be cured !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 15, 2016)

For that amount of belly, use the following...JJ

Ingredient Calculator... http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Gram to Teaspoon Conversion...http://www.convertunits.com/from/teaspoons/to/grams

1 1/4 tsp Cure #1 (120ppm)

4 Tablespoons Salt (a little over 2%)

2 Tablespoons Brown sugar (a little shy of 1%)


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply , I ended up going with pops wet brine. Seemed to be less difficult to screw up. Tried deleting this thread but couldn't figure it out. 
Will start a new one of my first belly


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 15, 2016)

That's ok. Pops brine works great...JJ


----------

